# Strange squeaking/wheezing/sneezing



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

It's 1.23am where I am. I was woken up by Nemo making really weird squeaks/cough noises. She sounds strange like she might have fluid or something in her throat and is wheezing/squeaking when she chirps. I'm really worried right now. Is she choking on something? Is she suddenly sick with s respiratory problem? I did give her medicine drops via beak at 7.30pm. Is she choking on that medicine? Maybe the meds went down the wrong pipe? Or she breathed it in? What should I do? Im scared she's going to drop dead - like choking or drowning to death. She's lived through so much and to die from something now like . She seems fine otherwise. Eating, active and even chirping but it sounds abnormal. It sounds wheezy like when a person has mucous in their throat. 
I dont know what to do. I dont want to go back to sleep incase anything happens.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Not to scare you but using drops administered orally in a small bird always has a possibility of aspiration. (down the wrong pipe). If she wasn't doing this before she had the drops, but after, ...I'd call your avian vet and get an appt. right away. Aspiration pneumonia can be treated but you need a professional to make correct decisions. Bird respiration doesn't just operate just through the lungs but air sacs throughout their body.
Try to relax and get an appointment and evaluation. She's eating and acting fairly normal which is good. Good luck.


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow thank-you for replying so quickly. 

I had a feeling it was most likely the oral medication as I can't think of any other reason . I'll monitor her until morning and take her in tomorrow. I needed to take her back for her follow-up appointment anyway but well I definitely didn't want anything else to happen to her before then.

I did try taking her into the bathroom and using the steam-method for easier breathing other threads have suggested and she isn't wheezing/squeaking anymore but I don't know if that's just a coincidence. She ate some seed and is currently throwing her ball toys around her cage and eating her cuttlebone very loudly so hopefully she'll be okay until morning. If she has breathed in the medicine is it likely to do anything to her suddenly or anything? That's what I'm currently fearing.


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

I would recommend putting her in a DIY hospital cage, but definitely take her to the vet if the problem gets worse.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Perhaps. she's been able to clear whatever her problem is. Hopeful in that since she's acting pretty normal now and not wheezing. Keep us posted.


----------

